# Urdu/Hindi: جو کہتا ہے وہی ہوتا ہے /  जो कहता है वही होता है



## Cilquiestsuens

Hi to all foreros,

Wanted to know if you use / hear these expressions often in your native language and their exact translation in English if they make any sense to you?

Urdu :  جو کہتا ہے وہی ہوتا ہے

Hindi:  जो कहता है वही होता है

English: ????

Dhanyavaad.


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Hi to all foreros,
> 
> Wanted to know if you use / hear these expressions often in your native language and their exact translation in English if they make any sense to you?
> 
> Urdu :  جو کہتا ہے وہی ہوتا ہے
> 
> Hindi:  जो कहता है वही होता है
> 
> English: ????
> 
> Dhanyavaad.


I think I understand your possible thinking behind your question. 

jo kahtaa hai vahii hotaa hai

One would perhaps expect this to be..

jo kahtaa hai vahii kartaa hai = He does what he says./He practices what he preaches.

jo kahtaa hai vahii hotaa hai = What he says is what happens =What he says, goes!

To answer your initial question. No, I don't use it in my native language but I could!


----------



## greatbear

If you mean "jo voh kehtaa hai, vahii hotaa hai", then yes, it is often used in Hindi. It could mean two things:

(1) His predictions are always right.
(2) He always gets his way.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Thanks both of you for your input! 

Your posts helped me realize that without context this sentence could basically mean anything....

I have found it here. Greatbear Sahab, knowing you don't read the Urdu script, I know this won't help, however it seems it is all about a video posted there, that I can't access due to restrictions recently imposed in the country where I presently live...


----------



## marrish

Depending on what one would be trying to convey: _vuh jo kahtaa hai, vuhii hotaa hai_.


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Thanks both of you for your input!
> 
> Your posts helped me realize that without context this sentence could basically mean anything....
> 
> I have found it here. Greatbear Sahab, knowing you don't read the Urdu script, I know this won't help, however it seems it is all about a video posted there, that I can't access due to restrictions recently imposed in the country where I presently live...



I have seen the video Cilquiestsuens SaaHib and you have not missed anything! On the contrary, you have managed to save precious moments of your life which you cold use in a more "profitable" manner! It is pure "bakvaas" containing some words of our present "politicians". Right at the end, a little girl says, "jo kahtaa hai vahii hotaa hai". I hope this is of some help.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Qureshpor Sahib, apologies for wasting these few minutes of your life. This loss should have been mine! 

 I must say I initially understood جو کہتا ہے وہی ہوتا ہے  quite differently: 

In my understanding : Literal translation: *who says* (something about someone else) *is* (himself what he says about that person).

As in : 'I am rubber, you are glue, whatever you say, bounces off me, and sticks to you'

Would that make sense to you?


----------



## marrish

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Qureshpor Sahib, apologies for wasting these few minutes of your life. This loss should have been mine!
> 
> I must say I initially understood جو کہتا ہے وہی ہوتا ہے  quite differently:
> 
> In my understanding : Literal translation: *who says* (something about someone else) *is* (himself what he says about that person).
> 
> As in : 'I am rubber, you are glue, whatever you say, bounces off me, and sticks to you'
> 
> Would that make sense to you?


Now that the video is so ''widely discussed'' I've sacrified a few moments to watch the video; the child says: _jo kahte vuhii hote haiN_. I believe your understanding is right.


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Qureshpor Sahib, apologies for wasting these few minutes of your life. This loss should have been mine!
> 
> I must say I initially understood جو کہتا ہے وہی ہوتا ہے  quite differently:
> 
> In my understanding : Literal translation: *who says* (something about someone else) *is* (himself what he says about that person).
> 
> As in : 'I am rubber, you are glue, whatever you say, bounces off me, and sticks to you'
> 
> Would that make sense to you?



You can appreciate, Cilquiestsuens SaaHib, that what I said was tongue in cheek.

Indeed one can deduce the meaning that you have come up with. And possibly this is the intended meaning.


----------



## UrduMedium

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Qureshpor Sahib, apologies for wasting these few minutes of your life. This loss should have been mine!
> 
> I must say I initially understood جو کہتا ہے وہی ہوتا ہے  quite differently:
> 
> In my understanding : Literal translation: *who says* (something about someone else) *is* (himself what he says about that person).
> 
> As in : 'I am rubber, you are glue, whatever you say, bounces off me, and sticks to you'
> 
> Would that make sense to you?



Yes, this is a common expression in Urdu. And it means what you suggested above. It is usually used as a short response to end an unwelcome dialogue. Normally popular among young kids. Its not meant to be a harsh response, but moderately polite one to end the conversation, often said as a mild taunt.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Thanks everyone.

UrduMedium Sahab, I have heard children use this expression too.

However, is this only an Urdu expression? Don't Hindi speaking children ever say : जो कहता है वही होता है ???


----------



## greatbear

Never heard this in Hindi.


----------



## Sabita

Cilquiestsuens: moi je pense plutôt au contexte de dispute entre des enfants ou l'un traite l'autre de X ou Y et l'autre répond que celui qui traite un autre de X/Y et lui même X/Y.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Sabita said:


> Cilquiestsuens: moi je pense plutôt au contexte de dispute entre des enfants ou l'un traite l'autre de X ou Y et l'autre répond que celui qui traite un autre de X/Y et lui même X/Y.



C'est bien précisément ce dont il s'agit. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## JaiHind

In Hindi, we can say it. Though I don't remember the instance from most recent talks I had. 

वह जो कहता है वही होता है. (What he says, it happens). 

There are many variations and all mean different things. E.g.:

मै जो कहता हूँ वही होता है.
मै जो कहता हूँ वही करता हूँ.
मै कहता हूँ कि वही होता है.


----------

